# Wahres gelassen ausgesprochen



## dvill (20 August 2010)

Webtains | Webtains.eu – Webtains News


> AdWords ist für viele Suchmaschinen eine gute Ergänzung zum Suchergebnis und eine gute Gelegenheit, um unerfahrene und unwissende Internetnutzer für eigene Zwecke auszunutzen. Neben den Suchergebnissen werden nämlich auch buchbare Text-Annoncen eingeblendet. Dadurch, dass diese Werbung farblich nur leicht hervorgehoben ist, durchschauen viele nicht, dass es sich hierbei nicht um Informationen, sondern um reinen Spam und Werbung handelt.


----------

